# Maximum tire/rim size



## spidey (Apr 3, 2007)

I am looking to buy another set of rims and tires for my truck.

Right now I just have the facorty General tires and rims on it.

I want to get another set for winter. So either use the factory rims for winter and gte new ones for summer.

Anyways what is the maximum size rims and tires you can get for the Frontier. No lift kits or anything like that. Just the maximum size a person can put on.

Thanks


----------



## Z_Rated (Apr 29, 2006)

Suggest you state for what vehicle and trim level for better responses. Anyways, probably 32's or equivalent. Nice truck. Z


----------



## spidey (Apr 3, 2007)

Z_Rated said:


> Suggest you state for what vehicle and trim level for better responses. Anyways, probably 32's or equivalent. Nice truck. Z



oh sorry.

2005 Frontier 4 x 4 Crew Cab - 4.0

When you says 32 do you mean 32" rims, or something else.

When it comes to rims now a days im a little behind, Not like the pld days when you just said 17" Krager rims :loser:


----------



## Z_Rated (Apr 29, 2006)

Yeah, remembered your recent reply to an old post and saw your truck. 32" tires for 16" wheels or 265-75-16's (SE right?). Even with a lift, not much bigger to go (minor trimming or removal of mud-flaps and chin spoiler on the front for 33"/285-75-16" depending on tire brand & style- AT & MT)

Not much out for wheels for our 2nd gens w/o spacers or adapters due to the unique lug-nut spacing and caliper size. If you find something, let us all know. Z


----------



## spidey (Apr 3, 2007)

Z_Rated said:


> Yeah, remembered your recent reply to an old post and saw your truck. 32" tires for 16" wheels or 265-75-16's (SE right?). Even with a lift, not much bigger to go (minor trimming or removal of mud-flaps and chin spoiler on the front for 33"/285-75-16" depending on tire brand & style- AT & MT)
> 
> Not much out for wheels for our 2nd gens w/o spacers or adapters due to the unique lug-nut spacing and caliper size. If you find something, let us all know. Z



I dont want to have to remove anything on my truck to make anything fit. If I have 16" rims now, how can 32" fit. Those are twice as big.

Im thinking upgrading to maybe 20" if they fit


----------



## jerryp58 (Jan 6, 2005)

spidey said:


> I dont want to have to remove anything on my truck to make anything fit. If I have 16" rims now, how can 32" fit. Those are twice as big.
> 
> Im thinking upgrading to maybe 20" if they fit


The're talking 32" tires.

Getting a bigger (than 16") wheel to fit shouldn't be a problem as long as it has the correct backspacing. Going smaller you have to worry about brake caliper and other component interference.

You may want to try a place like Tirerack.com. Here's a link to some wheels that may fit your truck (at least I think I selected the right options). Make sure it's for a 4x4.

Another consideration is how you drive your 4x4. If you stay on the road, you can do pretty much what you want. If you're going off-road, you may want to consider sidewall height and strength for those "air down" situations. The bigger the wheel you choose, the smaller your sidewall will be in order to fit the wheel wells and not rub on full turn.

Just some thoguhts. Post what you get.


----------



## spidey (Apr 3, 2007)

jerryp58 said:


> The're talking 32" tires.
> 
> Getting a bigger (than 16") wheel to fit shouldn't be a problem as long as it has the correct backspacing. Going smaller you have to worry about brake caliper and other component interference.
> 
> ...


Ah, ok.

I was thinking of getting bigger rims first though. What are the biggest rims a person can put on these, without mods.

As for what I will be using it for, its mostly a family vehicle. But I do use it camping, fishing and hunting so Im back in the bush here and there.

Also for looks just to try it. Since I want to sets of tires, one for summer and one for winter.


----------



## jerryp58 (Jan 6, 2005)

spidey said:


> Ah, ok.
> 
> I was thinking of getting bigger rims first though. What are the biggest rims a person can put on these, without mods.
> 
> ...


If you click on the link to TireRack and then click on one of the 16" wheels, they'll show a 265/70-16 tire. If you click on a 20" wheel, they'll show a 265/50-20 tire. The 70 and the 50 are the aspect ratio. Multiply the aspect ratio by the width and you have the sidewall height. If you do the math (or look at the SPECS section they have for the tires), you'll see they're trying to keep you at around a 31" tire. Folks here have run a bit bigger I guess (32") without issue, but basically the bigger wheel you choose, the smaller sidewall you're going to have to have to maintain a 31" or 32" overall diameter.


----------



## Z_Rated (Apr 29, 2006)

spidey said:


> I am looking to buy another set of rims and tires for my truck.
> 
> Right now I just have the facorty General tires and rims on it.
> 
> ...


As I said before... 32" (total with whatever wheel/tire combo) measured from the ground to the top of the tire. May I suggest visiting your local Discount Tire so you can get a better understanding if jerryp58's suggestion does not work out for you. 

Again, overall tire/wheel combo height max is about 32" on a stock 2nd Gen frontier. 
Sorry for any confusion. Z


----------



## spidey (Apr 3, 2007)

Z_Rated said:


> As I said before... 32" (total with whatever wheel/tire combo) measured from the ground to the top of the tire. May I suggest visiting your local Discount Tire so you can get a better understanding if jerryp58's suggestion does not work out for you.
> 
> Again, overall tire/wheel combo height max is about 32" on a stock 2nd Gen frontier.
> Sorry for any confusion. Z



No worries. Ill look here and there over the summer. I have to be able to afford them first. And I know there are other things more importnant right now than bigger rims for my truck.


----------

